# Glitter Makeup Inspiration?



## sassychix (Aug 17, 2007)

I dont know if this is the right place, really sorry if its wrong.

I have to do makeup for 4 models next week for some fashion show. its the launch of a product (nt much details yet) and the theme is* SPARKLY*

Im totally bummed up abt what look to do!
I REALLY need inspiration.. *PLEASE*


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 17, 2007)

google images is your friend...


----------



## sassychix (Aug 18, 2007)

trust me..ive tried goole n yahoo.. nthg


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ella_* 

 
_google images is your friend..._

 
Now now, the girl just needs a little help with inspiration.

Try looking up some figures from the 70's, glam rockers and Disco icons.

Think lots of shimmer, _lots_ of highlighting. Metallic eyes and glossy lips, toss in some glitter in the hair even. Maybe a few rhinestones here and there.


----------

